# Solved: Wireless problem - Limited or no connectivity



## dfsala

Hi, hopefully someone canhelp me. I have two laptops running XP connected wirelessly to a Belkin router which is in turn connected to a DSL modem. Both laptops were working fine until I defragmented one of them last week because it was running too slow. The network has not worked on that one ever since. I called the Belkin tech support and they had me install SP2 which it didn't have and also swap the router back and forth between secured and insecured. It still didn't work and they told me that the XP firewall is not allowing the connection since it shows packets leaving but none coming in. I've disabled it as much as I can but the problem continues. It detects the network but when I try to connect I get " Limited or no connectivity".

Here's the IPCONFIG setting for that laptop:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\ ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DGXBF811
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 10/100 Mini PCI Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-76-4D-CC-3D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN PC Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-06-A2-D4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.54.246
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

It's a bit different from the settings on the laptop that can still connect to the router which is: 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D7KF3G41
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-56-B6-3A-F2

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN Mini-PCI C
ard
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-6F-D5-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 30, 2007 6:51:37 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\>


----------



## Courtneyc

Which wireless card are you using, the Dell or the Belkin? What is the internal IP address you are getting your signal from?

By the way, I'd ignore the Belkin guy. There is no way he'd know what was or wasn't coming from your system. He's not your cable company.

Courtney sends....


----------



## dfsala

Both laptops have the Dell cards. The IP address for the router is the 172.16.0.1.

The 2nd IPCONFIG information in my original message is for the laptop that is connected to the router and works fine.

Yeah, the Belkin techie was hard to understand. He must have been on the other side of the world.


----------



## JohnWill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 & Vista.*

For XP, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## dfsala

I'm not sure what I did but it worked!!!

Thanks, you guys are awesome. I was even able to turn on the firewall without any problems.

Next time I'll go to you first before calling any tech support.

Excellent help and very timely too.


----------



## JohnWill

This is a pretty common issue, glad we were able to help.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

